# Dash Backlight



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

As of tonight of my backlighting in my gauges is on th firtz my climate control has been doing this for some time,but always manages to come back on, my gauges however tend to stay off for extended periods of time. i have read in other posts that it could be old shoddy soldering, Is this the problem or is it something more complicated?


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

*possibilities*

so my dash lighting works when i lock/unlock my car with the alarm, the parking lights flash when i do and so do my gauges but when i get in the car and turn my lights on nothing happens, ive been told it could be the dimmer switch/button could just be shorted or worn out. any ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's the switch.
when your alarm trips the lights, it is providing power around the switch, not through it.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, you've been very helpful. When looking for this part what should i search for? i can describe what it does but i dont know its official name.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Skibob6 said:


> Thanks, you've been very helpful. When looking for this part what should i search for? i can describe what it does but i dont know its official name.


Headlight switch.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

So i replaced the switch and it made no differance same problem same deal with the alarm. nothing has changed so should i pull my cluster and check the wiring or is there another simple solution?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

double check all of your alarms connections


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

ur alarm system is causing this problem ntn else.....u should go and get ur alarm system checked.....


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

A wire was connected to a wrong wire...or bad ground...BAD GROUNDS ARE COMMON ON B13's...


----------

